# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guild Wars 2 - How to preview items from Trading Post

## Mumulica

Get the skin you want now!  :Smile: 

Look for the item in Guild Wars 2 Spidy

Get the item ID from the URL, for example: Guild Wars 2 Spidy

And paste the ID (19697) here: http://streamchan.com/gw2id.html

Paste the resulting code in the chat box, left click preview.


source: reddit.

----------


## Thomja

Works, thanks

----------


## lellyville

thanks alot mate

----------

